# What to do?



## Hogfarmer10 (Aug 23, 2020)

I’ve got 2 fields of teff/pearl millet hay. Looked good 2 weeks ago but couldn’t mow due to rain. Last week, I was too busy catching up from the previous week picking watermelons and getting my pumpkin stand up, it didn’t happen and I didn’t even go near those fields. Went by today to make my post Ida plans, and the teff is 100% eaten off at about 2.5” above ground and the millet has probably gotten about 60% defoliation. I had planned on mowing it Friday, baling early next week, working ground and planting Marshall ryegrass and triticale blend. 
Question is, do I stick to original plan? Or, mow rake bale followed by pesticide, then work ground and sow seeds. Or, mow rake bale , pesticide + roundup (I figured it may help to starve them), wait a week or so, then tillage and sow
Also, strange side note, army worms absolutely did not touch the area I spread manure on after the first cutting. 
These are definitely fall armyworms. 
Sorry for the long dilemma


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Sorry for your troubles, bud. Keep plugging along because that's what farmers do. We don't know any better. lol


----------



## AndyH359 (Jan 3, 2012)

I am in Western PA. Got socked with Fall Armyworms after Ida also. Lost about 10 acres of great looking orchard grass/timothy second cutting in a matter of days. Here is just part of the field.







. 

Here's a close up of the damage. The left nothing worth going after.









I am now in a race to get off the adjoining 15 acres before they get to it. My crop advisor says they will die off come winter at about 10F so I am going to hope for that.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It is a bad year for fall army worms. They even got into my lawn this year. The little devils can decimate large areas before your even aware of them. By the time you notice there is some trouble in paradise it is too late. 

Regards, Mike


----------

